# comm drops



## aberry (Nov 9, 2007)

hi i have been reading about Tribo Tec Power Matrix com drops just cant find them anywhere. any body heard of em, used em, know where to get em. thanks


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

I have heard of them and used them. But Big Jim has since passed. and i doubt you can find any.


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

aberry, they never seemed to work as well as Big Jim thought. The dyno numbers were fine but on track preformance was never there. You might want to try Putnam's stuff or Zubie's, both always worked better for me.


----------



## S. Jerusalem (Feb 21, 2007)

I used the Zubak stuff for a couple months last season. IMO, com drops are over-hyped. Seemed to increase my motor maintenance. I cut back to using it for break-in, and finally just stopped using it all together.


----------



## aberry (Nov 9, 2007)

hey guys thanks for the info


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

once they were known to be good.... if anything they make GREAAT bushing lube. I prefer PowerPush drops or Zubaks..... I think honestly... nothing beats a great comm cut, with a good break in and good brushes.


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

*I agree with Mitts, if your gonna use comm drops, power push drops work great!!*


*Lester O'Dell
www.LesODell.com*
*Sponsored by...*
*Team Power Push *
*RC4Less*
*Web Designer of...*
*www.NORARCOVAL.com** &*
*www.SkagitRiverRaceway.com*
*Track announcer for N.O.R.A. Carpet*
*Oval & Skagit River Raceway Dirt Oval*


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

I used to use com drops but now I think they are overhyped I never saw any significant performance increase. and they chew up your com really really fast. so I would stay away if I were you. I sometimes used them during the break in process of a motor but never during a race. so use at your own risk. 

HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

let's just say... i think comm drops are like for that "extra needed" oomph sometimes, but not generally good for the comm. im sure many will argue "this and that". you find what works best for your application, whether its breaking in using comm drops, or racing with comm drops, or just nothing at all. just remember to keep on being "consistant" and you'll see positive results.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

aberry said:


> hi i have been reading about Tribo Tec Power Matrix com drops just cant find them anywhere. any body heard of em, used em, know where to get em. thanks


I know where you can get a bottle  , e-mail me...

[email protected]


----------



## AEman69 (Nov 21, 2007)

I doubt you can find them anymore.


----------

